# Liverpool - Chelsea: Superc. europea.14 agosto 2019 ore 21. Tv.



## admin (14 Agosto 2019)

Liverpool - Chelsea, Supercoppa europea 2019 in programma giovedì 14 agosto 2019 alle ore 21. Primo match maschile della storia arbitrato da un arbitro donna, da Stephanie Frappart.

Dove vedere Liverpool - Chelsea?

Diretta tv in esclusiva su Canale 5.

Seguiranno news e commenti.


----------



## admin (14 Agosto 2019)

Admin ha scritto:


> Liverpool - Chelsea, Supercoppa europea 2019 in programma giovedì 14 agosto 2019 alle ore 21. Primo match maschile della storia arbitrato da un arbitro donna, da Stephanie Frappart.
> 
> Dove vedere Liverpool - Chelsea?
> 
> ...



.


----------



## Andrea Red&Black (14 Agosto 2019)

Admin ha scritto:


> Liverpool - Chelsea, Supercoppa europea 2019 in programma giovedì 14 agosto 2019 alle ore 21. Primo match maschile della storia arbitrato da un arbitro donna, da Stephanie Frappart.
> 
> Dove vedere Liverpool - Chelsea?
> 
> ...




ho la sensazione che il Chelsea prenda una imbarcata epocale


----------



## Raryof (14 Agosto 2019)

Anche un bocconcino italiano in finale questa sera... e bravo Rosetti, un grande selezionatore di arbitre..


----------



## IDRIVE (14 Agosto 2019)

Ho sentito dire che dovrebbe essere la prima partita della storia del calcio professionistico maschile diretta da un arbitro donna. Mi date conferma? No, perchè nessuno ne ha parlato.


----------



## Andrea Red&Black (14 Agosto 2019)

IDRIVE ha scritto:


> Ho sentito dire che dovrebbe essere la prima partita della storia del calcio professionistico maschile diretta da un arbitro donna. Mi date conferma? No, perchè nessuno ne ha parlato.



No. forse di una partita europea UEFA ma in partite professionistiche aribitri donne hanno già arbitrato per esempio in Bundesliga


----------



## admin (14 Agosto 2019)

Up


----------



## alcyppa (14 Agosto 2019)

Malissimo il Liverpool stasera.


----------



## Molenko (14 Agosto 2019)

Giroud, 0-1. Liverpool disastroso, a parte Henderson sono tutti addormentati.


----------



## alcyppa (14 Agosto 2019)

Madonna che gol che aveva fatto


----------



## willcoyote85 (14 Agosto 2019)

che bello vedere un allenatore che cambia al 45° ammettendo un errore.
invece di aspettare 80 minuti e fare schifo, schifo, schifo come i nostri


----------



## alcyppa (14 Agosto 2019)

Kante è davvero un giocatore incredibile


----------



## alcyppa (14 Agosto 2019)

Van pene s'è un po' magnato il gol


----------



## chicagousait (14 Agosto 2019)

Che ha sbagliato il Liverpool


----------



## Roten1896 (14 Agosto 2019)

2-2 ai supplementari, che partita


----------



## Now i'm here (14 Agosto 2019)

meriterebbe il chelsea.


----------



## 1972 (14 Agosto 2019)

l'importanza di avere un portiere decente


----------



## Now i'm here (14 Agosto 2019)

instanbul, il liverpool, un portiere semi sconosciuto che diventa l'eroe della serata. 

che dejavù.


----------



## alcyppa (14 Agosto 2019)

Lo si vedeva 2 minuti prima che quello la avrebbe sbagliato.


----------



## 1972 (14 Agosto 2019)

errori gravi sono del numero uno del celsi. e' arrivato non bene ma benissimo su due tiri e non e' riuscito a ribattere il pallone. questo c ha le mani de carta pesta.....


----------

